# Moto Universal Messaging Apk



## Xenolance (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey all, I have a titback of my phone prior to installing Libery Rom on it and I wanted to get back the unified/universal inbox. anyone know what it's called in Titanium backup and if there are any other bits i need to add it back to get it working?

Thanks in advance for reading/commenting!

As a side note, I already tried restoring the Universal inbox but it never restores so I'm probably SOL.


----------

